# lyft deactivated?



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

So 8t says my account has been placed.on hold for trust and safety reasons. I dont understand. They sent me an email basically saying nothing i can do until they reach me. What is going on? Anyone had experience with this?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Sounds like an Uber trick. What the email state?


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Based on many of your posts stating you refuse to wear a mask, maybe pax reported you for not acting in a safe manner during a pandemic. Sounds about right.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Have you been chatting with folks about coronavirus? That’s a third-rail topic if you’re doing rideshare right now, probably increasingly so as time goes on.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> So 8t says my account has been placed.on hold for trust and safety reasons. I dont understand. They sent me an email basically saying nothing i can do until they reach me. What is going on? Anyone had experience with this?


I heard the were doing that to
Corona Virus deniers for not 
wearing masks and/or 
intentionally spreading it


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Maybe it has something to do with this?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-to-require-masks-for-drivers-and-pax.396224/page-6#post-6194906


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Wtf does all this mean?

Am I ****ed

What do I expect?

They didn't even tell me what I'm ACCUSED OF

so....no ACTUAL HELP HERE. JUST PEOPLE BEING ASSHOLES. GOT IT.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

People here are telling you that it doesn’t look good. 😕


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Of course it is someone else's fault that you are having trouble.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Wtf does all this mean?
> 
> Am I @@@@ed
> 
> ...


Could just be someone looking to get a free ride and accused you of something.

Call/email Lyft to see what's going on. This has happened numerous times on here. Not sure why everyone is jumping down your throat about it...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

its possible somebody did not like the drivers hair cut . 
So lyft deactivated his account .


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Not sure why everyone is jumping down your throat about it...


@Greenfox made some enemies here a couple of months ago. I don't advocate hate-posting, but I understand where it came from.

You're right that some deactivations are completely arbitrary.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Wtf does all this mean?
> 
> Am I @@@@ed
> 
> ...


It say respond to email did you and what was said


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> @Greenfox made some enemies here a couple of months ago. I don't advocate hate-posting, but I understand where it came from.
> 
> You're right that some deactivations are completely arbitrary.


Oh... well I got one or two posters here that are very crossed with me too &#128517;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Wtf does all this mean?
> 
> Am I @@@@ed
> 
> ...


It says just "potential "
Respond to the email and they will most likely put you back on the road .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> They didn't even tell me what I'm ACCUSED OF


It's company policy - the less they tell you, the less chance you have to defend yourself.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> Wtf does all this mean?
> 
> Am I @@@@ed
> 
> ...


At least you got uber to fall back on..


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> At least you got uber to fall back on..


Are you back on the grind or still SAH? Haven't heard much from you.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Either some pax wants a few ride, and you're the sacrificial lamb or it is related to not wearing a mask, as @UberchickATL noted.

Luckily you have a f/t job to rely on, as well as the big insurance payout you got. Good luck!


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Greenfox said:


> So 8t says my account has been placed.on hold for trust and safety reasons. I dont understand. They sent me an email basically saying nothing i can do until they reach me. What is going on? Anyone had experience with this?


Are you coughing while driving with the pax?
Is your car look cleaned? The pax think you may have COVID19 and reported to Lyft.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Are you back on the grind or still SAH? Haven't heard much from you.


We are still on stay at home for another week here in Illinois. About 3 years ago my dads wife died and he couldnt take care of himself so i let him move into my house. Im gonna stay home at least till the fed money runs out. Im getting 932 a week till then so yea..


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> We are still on stay at home for another week here in Illinois. About 3 years ago my dads wife died and he couldnt take care of himself so i let him move into my house. Im gonna stay home at least till the fed money runs out. Im getting 932 a week till then so yea..


Ride it out man


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Sucks, call Lyft and try to sort it out, you should look into PUA as this is one of the reasons I’m not driving. I feel like the scammer passengers are going to start turning up the false complaints as soon as the money gets a little tight. You may have to wait until the hubs open and just collect PUA. Any driver out there should be expecting the false complaints to go up, although until they say why they deactivated you we won’t know


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> We are still on stay at home for another week here in Illinois. About 3 years ago my dads wife died and he couldnt take care of himself so i let him move into my house. Im gonna stay home at least till the fed money runs out. Im getting 932 a week till then so yea..


That's smart. I wonder how your state processed unemployment claims so fast.

Even though you're still on lockdown, It seems many Chicagoans have been coming up here, including your Gov. This wknd, I expect to see a lot of IL plates now that our bars and beer gardens are open, except in the city.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Invisible said:


> That's smart. I wonder how your state processed unemployment claims so fast.
> 
> Even though you're still on lockdown, It seems many Chicagoans have been coming up here, including your Gov. This wknd, I expect to see a lot of IL plates now that our bars and beer gardens are open, except in the city.


I think 2 weeks ago i got payments backdated for 5 weeks. They werent really that fast but they are giving it just like uber had paid. I dont usually take people that far north because nobody ever comes back.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I think 2 weeks ago i got payments backdated for 5 weeks. They werent really that fast but they are giving it just like uber had paid. I dont usually take people that far north because nobody ever comes back.


Makes sense. We couldn't apply for our PUA until the system was setup on April 21st.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> Based on many of your posts stating you refuse to wear a mask, maybe pax reported you for not acting in a safe manner during a pandemic. Sounds about right.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Of course it is someone else's fault that you are having trouble.


Actually it is. I didnt do nothing wrong.

Im already re activated thanks to my bunny taking charge.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Could just be someone looking to get a free ride and accused you of something.
> 
> Call/email Lyft to see what's going on. This has happened numerous times on here. Not sure why everyone is jumping down your throat about it...


They said I was drunk.

I wasnt

My bunny got me a human that called me.

All is well.

I love her so much.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Could just be someone looking to get a free ride and accused you of something.
> 
> Call/email Lyft to see what's going on. This has happened numerous times on here. Not sure why everyone is jumping down your throat about it...


Thanks for being actually nice.

My cute super hot Mexican princess got me reactivated.

But thanks for the calming thought..it means at that you don't act like a PRICK.

obviously I am manic and eccentric but when I meed REAL advice, I expect it. Not ridiculous ridicule. So thanks.



Uber's Guber said:


> It's company policy - the less they tell you, the less chance you have to defend yourself.


I found this to be MORE.THAN true.

all credit goes to my bunny when I was suicidally flipping out.

I love her. So much.

She puts up with MY gender fluid self. Would any of you? Lol.

Thats what I thought.

She got a human. To call me. And she HATES me doing r.s.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> At least you got uber to fall back on..


Yup! Good old auntie Schluber.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Actually it is. I didnt do nothing wrong.
> 
> Im already re activated thanks to my bunny taking charge.
> 
> ...


Us ass hole misfits got to sit together &#128514;


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

That’s good you got reactivated but three strikes and your out, false or not. I think it’s a dumb rule but they have to follow the law with that. One of my deciding reasons was false complaints, riders can be scum and I feel like as soon as the wallet starts closing there will be this situation more and more. Unless your making over $1k a week go look at PUA and skip this trash Kung-flu virus and all of its troubles


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Good to know you were reactivated. According to their response, Lyft wanted you to take time and remove everything between two rides. How is it possible since they automatically stack another ride before first ride was done. Agents from Lyft don't know what their company is doing.


----------



## Grubermax (Oct 21, 2018)

NicFit said:


> they have to follow the law with that.


Which law, the law that says three false DUI accusations leveled at a sober driver means they're deactivated from rideshare? Is this a lyft law or some federal or state statute or perhaps a municipal ordinance that you're quoting?

Because if they did not give him enough time to take a sobriety test anywhere right after the accusation came in then they're sabotaging his defence and becoming accessory to defamation and also preventing the accusor from proving their observation was justified, if they weren't making lies up or just plain wrong.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Grubermax said:


> Which law, the law that says three false DUI accusations leveled at a sober driver means they're deactivated from rideshare? Is this a lyft law or some federal or state statute or perhaps a municipal ordinance that you're quoting?
> 
> Because if they did not give him enough time to take a sobriety test anywhere right after the accusation came in then they're sabotaging his defence and becoming accessory to defamation and also preventing the accusor from proving their observation was justified, if they weren't making lies up or just plain wrong.


I believe it has something to do with insurance, not sure if it's a policy thing or federal law but since it's not the rideshare companies that just made up this rule is why I think it's federal law

Personally I don't think until you crashed or got a dui that the rideshare companies would really care, you make them money and why would they stop their money machine


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

NicFit said:


> I believe it has something to do with insurance, not sure if it's a policy thing or federal law but since it's not the rideshare companies that just made up this rule is why I think it's federal law
> 
> Personally I don't think until you crashed or got a dui that the rideshare companies would really care, you make them money and why would they stop their money machine


their afraid of lawsuits. if someone reports it and they do nothing they can be liable. Same as if you have a party and serve alcohol when someone leaves your party and gets into that car and gets in an accident and kills somebody you can be held liable for it.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Didn't you JUST get back on platform? I'm sorry for asking but wtf do you keep doing to make them mad at you? I've driven for 2 years and never been placed on hold with Lyft.... Now Uber screwed me outta 8 days but that was completely their fault....


----------



## Grubermax (Oct 21, 2018)

NicFit said:


> I believe it has something to do with insurance, not sure if it's a policy thing or federal law but since it's not the rideshare companies that just made up this rule is why I think it's federal law
> 
> Personally I don't think until you crashed or got a dui that the rideshare companies would really care, you make them money and why would they stop their money machine


So you have absolutely no idea if such a law exists but you "believe" it has something to do with insurance and/or federal law?

By such a law existing if you even read my post, I was being sarcastic when asking whether any law existed that mandated that three willfully false accusations by passengers would by law require Lyft or Uber to deactivate a driver! Note, I said three false accusations as in made up by the rider. Not even real ones.

Before you say that Uber/Lyft don't know whether said accusations are true or false I'll interject and say that they literally don't seem to care whether the driver is a victim of a crime OR whether there actually even was a crime on the driver's side. I'm more concerned about the driver being a victim of a crime which I believe Greenfox was. The crime against him was defamation. A false accusation of a jailable offence made against him by a passenger.

If you read his post it says he was told to do nothing except stay in the dark for hours and hours and hours while Lyft held on to their little secret. During those precious hours if any driver who was actually drunk had been sipping water and eating food their BAC would gradually fall down to zero. Then if they went to take a sobriety test anywhere it would show them being clean. If Greenfox had gone and taken a test just exactly when they finally unveiled their little secret he would also show clean. But if Lyft had informed him of the complaint the exact time that it came in he could still pass a sobriety test that an actual drunk driver would fail. Lyft through their deliberate actions deprived Greenfox of the opportunity to clear his name and indtead they gave him one strike.

Lyft's official policies are supporting the use of defamation and false accusations against an innocent driver and you claim this could be supported by law? No, their policy actually supports and protects passengers who break the law and victimize people like Greenfox.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

*TNC Zero Tolerance Policy Requirements*

*If you suspect your driver is under the influence of drugs or alcohol, please instruct the driver to stop the ride immediately.*

Exit the vehicle as soon as it is safe to do so, and then call 911 to report a suspected driver under the influence.
We encourage you to file a zero-tolerance complaint with the TNC. The CPUC requires TNCs to suspend a driver promptly after a zero tolerance complaint is filed against him/her, for further investigation.[1]



Grubermax said:


> So you have absolutely no idea if such a law exists but you "believe" it has something to do with insurance and/or federal law?
> 
> By such a law existing if you even read my post, I was being sarcastic when asking whether any law existed that mandated that three willfully false accusations by passengers would by law require Lyft or Uber to deactivate a driver! Note, I said three false accusations as in made up by the rider. Not even real ones.
> 
> ...


So it's definitely California law to suspend drivers under accusations, I'm not a lawyer and I'm not digging deeper into this, but since they both have the same policies it leads me to believe that there's laws in place and you can look to find them

https://www.cpuc.ca.gov/General.aspx?id=11904
I'm not really sure where there is information about the 3 false complaints is permanent but I do believe every false compliant is also notified to the rideshare's insurance and since three times is a pattern then the insurance will tell the rideshare they will no longer cover that driver so they get permanently deactivated


----------



## Grubermax (Oct 21, 2018)

NicFit said:


> *TNC Zero Tolerance Policy Requirements*
> 
> *If you suspect your driver is under the influence of drugs or alcohol, please instruct the driver to stop the ride immediately.*
> 
> ...


This is ridiculous you know I wasn't talking about suspensions I was talking about three strikes and you're out permanent deactivations and so were you! This is what you wrote:



NicFit said:


> That's good you got reactivated but *three strikes and your out, false or not*. I think it's a dumb rule *but they have to follow the law with that*.


First things first, this ordinance requires the passenger to call 911 immediately. The passenger has to call 911 immediately and say that there's a drunk rideshare driver with licence plate such and such. A whole crew of officers would show up to do DUI stuff. They would quickly find him and immediately pull him over unless he's parked the car and run off because they know exactly where he would be driving.

Did Greenfox's passenger tell him to stop the ride immediately? No. Did his passenger call 911 after being dropped off? Nope because he was never pulled over. Had Greenfox been pulled over and given a sobriety test he would have passed. Had he been requested to even give blood for a BAC analysis he may have complied too. He would have been cleared. Yeah that's the TNC ordinance and Greenfox would have been happy to comply and then he may have had the opportunity to sue the passenger. Lyft would have deactivated or should have deactivated the passenger.

Instead of this what happened? Did the pax even call 911 after the ride was over? No, I think they called Lyft and Lyft probably gave the pax a refund! For lying! And they gave Greenfox one strike out of three before he is permanently deactivated by three liars coddled by Lyft because they're more valuable to Lyft's business model than drivers are.

Lyft didn't follow the law, which ironically would have helped Greenfox. Instead of following this TNC ordinance Lyft actually sabotaged it.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Grubermax said:


> This is ridiculous you know I wasn't talking about suspensions I was talking about three strikes and you're out permanent deactivations and so were you! This is what you wrote:
> 
> First things first, this ordinance requires the passenger to call 911 immediately. The passenger has to call 911 immediately and say that there's a drunk rideshare driver with licence plate such and such. A whole crew of officers would show up to do DUI stuff. They would quickly find him and immediately pull him over unless he's parked the car and run off because they know exactly where he would be driving.
> 
> ...


Regardless of how it was reported once Lyft got the report they have to act on it or the law will suspend their TNC permit, are you so naive to think that Lyft really does anything without the law saying they have to? Until they make a law saying that any accused driver has to take a toxicology report then this is what they do. Yeah it's a load of crap that they can falsely report you, but after they report you false or not they have to follow the law about it. Wake up and stop being delusional, it's what happens when you get false accusations. I would tell a driver to stop the car and call 911 if they were intoxicated but some people don't like confrontation so they wait until it's over and then report you and they probably don't know about TNC rules about calling 911, don't blame me for your ignorance, after the second false report I tend to side with Lyft and say it's you, three years and over 8k ride and zero false reports. Honestly I bet that driver was swerving because he was tired, this is what I think prompts these false reports. Learn to not drive tired and not be a bad driver and maybe you won't get a false report

Do you think all the rideshare companies came up with this policy because it was the right thing to do? No, grow up and realize that there are laws and policies in place and that's why the companies do this. They spend so much time and effort into recruiting new drivers, do you think they want to get rid of someone because they had three false complaints? No, someone above them is forcing them, I don't have the details on who, I suspect it's the insurance companies but it's reality


----------



## Grubermax (Oct 21, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Regardless of how it was reported once Lyft got the report they have to act on it or the law will suspend their TNC permit, are you so naive to think that Lyft really does anything without the law saying they have to? Until they make a law saying that any accused driver has to take a toxicology report then this is what they do. Yeah it's a load of crap that they can falsely report you, but after they report you false or not they have to follow the law about it. Wake up and stop being delusional, it's what happens when you get false accusations. I would tell a driver to stop the car and call 911 if they were intoxicated but some people don't like confrontation so they wait until it's over and then report you and they probably don't know about TNC rules about calling 911, don't blame me for your ignorance, after the second false report I tend to side with Lyft and say it's you, three years and over 8k ride and zero false reports. Honestly I bet that driver was swerving because he was tired, this is what I think prompts these false reports. Learn to not drive tired and not be a bad driver and maybe you won't get a false report
> 
> Do you think all the rideshare companies came up with this policy because it was the right thing to do? No, grow up and realize that there are laws and policies in place and that's why the companies do this. They spend so much time and effort into recruiting new drivers, do you think they want to get rid of someone because they had three false complaints? No, someone above them is forcing them, I don't have the details on who, I suspect it's the insurance companies but it's reality


Oh
My
Goodness.

This is what Lyft and the passenger together were supposed to do if the driver seems drunk: 1) Stop the ride 2) Call 911 immediately.

This is what Lyft and the passenger together ended up doing: 1) Happily finish the ride to the final destination instead of *immediately exiting the vehicle as ordered in the law you posted*. 2) Never call 911 or 311 for that matter, get this, *neither the passenger nor Lyft support called 911 in compliance with the law you posted.* 3) Hide the fact that a driver was accused of being impaired from the police once again *in direct contradiction of the law you just posted*, thus effectively sabotaging the ordinance as well as committing the crime of defamation against Greenfox.

How am I being delusional? Once the passenger finished the ride they called Lyft support right? Well then Lyft should have immediately reported the driver, Greenfox. What would have happened? If the driver was drunk he'd be caught drunk. If the driver was sober he would have been exonerated on the spot. Why didn't Lyft support do this? Was Lyft support also ignorant of the TNC regulations?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Grubermax said:


> Oh
> My
> Goodness.
> 
> ...


No where does it say the company has to call 911, that's on the passenger, but since the passenger notified Lyft they have to investigate or they lose their TNC permit. Upon being notified of it Lyft has to suspend the driver, false or not until the investigation is over. Lyft isn't required to call 911. When they get three complaints they see it as a pattern and permanently suspend the driver due to the fact that's there is more then likely something wrong with this driver, this is cold hard fact, nothing can be done about it. What is so hard to understand that this is the process? You can keep trying to argue with me but your just running in circles thinking your special and you are right, in the end nothing in this conversation changes anything, this is reality and you won't get anywhere arguing like this


----------

